# les wagonnets



## aricosec (30 Septembre 2002)

non ce n'est pas la chanson de jonasz
c'est la suite du train.

*FINALE qui n'en etait pas une,c'etait un faut DEPART *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* non ce n'est pas la chanson de jonasz
c'est la suite du train.

FINALE qui n'en etait pas une,c'etait un faut DEPART  *<hr /></blockquote>

PAR monts et par vaux,  voyagez et venez nombreux à notre  super soirée celtique qui aura lieu le 5 octobre à St-Prex dans le canton de VAUD  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

_(les absents aurons un feedback) _  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

QUANT AUX DEUX VEAUX, ils regarderons le train PASSER /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2002)

Passé le moment de confusion créé par l'annonce de la mort du train, tout le monde repart dans les wagonnets dorés.


----------



## rillettes (30 Septembre 2002)

Dorées, mes frites, s'il vous plait, comme ma bière ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (1 Octobre 2002)

ERRE, à travers la planète, cher train, je ne t'accompagnerai que pour cet unique message... En effet, il faut que je suivent une cure de DÉSINTOX
------------
continuez ce train sans moi les gars... je vais à l'HP


----------



## kamkil (1 Octobre 2002)

DESINTOX, voila ou alem voulait nous mener heuresement qu'il y a des rescapés... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (1 Octobre 2002)

CAP ET épée, thriller, science fiction, policier, aventure, romance, comédie, drame,... Finalement, j'ai pas de PRÉFÉRENCE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2002)

PREFERENCE que j'ai pour ces wagons qui roule sur les rails de ce beau langage qu'est ce langage de FRANCE
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2002)

FRANC, CE n'est que comme ça que je conçois mes SOURIRES


----------



## tomtom (1 Octobre 2002)

MES SOURIS, REpues après un repas de graines de toutes sortes, s'endorment blotties l'une contre l'AUTRE


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2002)

L'EAU TRésaille au fond du seau porté par la petite COSETTE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2002)

ÉTÉ comme hiver, j'ai FROiD
-----------


----------



## kamkil (2 Octobre 2002)

Froid j'ai quand dehors je VAIS


----------



## tomtom (2 Octobre 2002)

JE VAIS vomir, je suis MALADE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Octobre 2002)

Je suis maLAdeuuuuu... COMplètement MALAdeuuuuuuu... _Sacré_ Serge !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2002)

SERGE brodé tel est mon habit de SORTIE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Octobre 2002)

T-shirt brodé ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * T-shirt brodé ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



BRODé et tout sali par un pot de rillettes D'OIE ! 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (2 Octobre 2002)

DOIGT dans l'/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif... dans l'OEIL


----------



## kamkil (3 Octobre 2002)

Oeil: permet de VOIR


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2002)

[eng mode]WHO ARE the train POSTERS[/eng mode]


----------



## rillettes (3 Octobre 2002)

Posters du grand Serge dans les toilettes et de la reine d'angleterre dans le garage !


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2002)

Rage de dents, bonjour le boucan.


----------



## rillettes (3 Octobre 2002)

Quand tout va mal : gardénal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2002)

N'ALimentez pas votre serpent par INTRAVEINEUSE


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

Un trav' haineux ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Ze peux pas le croire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Avec des couettes ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (4 Octobre 2002)

COUETTE chaude ou je pose ma TETE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (4 Octobre 2002)

MA TÊTE est malade, parle à mon GENOU

-------
_j'ai horreur d'être grossier_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

Je n'oublierai plus de nourrir mon chat, maintenant qu'il grogne comme un fauve !


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2002)

FAUT Voir si la Marguerite elle a pas mis-BAS
[oups]je crois qu'on dit veuler ou véler, de veau[/oups]


----------



## rillettes (4 Octobre 2002)

Batterie de casseroles en cuivres et micro-ondes ne font pas bon ménage ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Nage toujours la cote est encore loin!
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

Loin de toi mon ammuuuurrrrrr ! Mais certainement pas pour toujuuurrrsss ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Toujours des wagonnets au train j'ajouterai
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Toujours des wagonnets au train j'ajouterai
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ray, Odile de Ray.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Raypète pas, seule fois suffit 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Azrael (5 Octobre 2002)

suffit pas de le dire... faut le faire!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Octobre 2002)

Ferrovière, pour le train... Ou pétroleuse ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Ce serait pas un peut capillotracté?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (5 Octobre 2002)

Tracter... n'est pas Ferrer!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2002)

Ferez gaffe la prochaine fois en postant parce que c'est par marqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Mac et Marco sont dans un bateau... Le poulpe mange le bateau... et Macmarco fait la nique à pinoccio !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (6 Octobre 2002)

QUI AUrrait cru que je mangerais ces cinq assiettes de SPAGHETTI


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Get it... Oooh get it, baby !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2002)

(à lire en rhumé) bais bizarrement, tout le bonde semble croire au retour de ce baudit train


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Dix trains d'un coup ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif La compagnie des chemins de fer Ari &amp; Cosec va pas s'en remettre ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## JR castor (6 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Dix trains d'un coup ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif La compagnie des chemins de fer Ari &amp; Cosec va pas s'en remettre ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


recosec et ricover ne font qu'un seul gentil papy


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Api sans son amok, c'est magnum sans higgins ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

Y geint trop cet arico
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

C'est tard, y commence a faire bien noir ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Noirs en remontant de la mine les wagonnets sont


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

Sont passées où les ETOILES


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

ÉÉÉtoiles des neigeeeuuh... MON  COEurrrrrr amoureeeeeuuuuuuh... Est pris au PIÉÉÉgeeuuuux... De tes GRRRAaaaands yeeeeuuuuuuuux !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Yeux t'ai pas encore dit qu'il nous manquait une loco? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

AU COq français de chanter sur la LUNE


----------



## tomtom (7 Octobre 2002)

L'UNE ne va pas sans l'AUTRE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

L'univers n'est pas encore assez grand pour ça !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (7 Octobre 2002)

Ca vaut mieux que d'attraper la scarlatine


----------



## aricosec (7 Octobre 2002)

SCAR la ti nette de la caserne était bouché,nous l'avons vidé a la petite cuillére par punition du COLONEL
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

Col au nez le puceron, pas comme les bouzes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (7 Octobre 2002)

BOUZES de là Zérard, tu vois pas qu'tu ZÈNES? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

Zé né souis pas celle ké vous croyez ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Octobre 2002)

Oh... Y-ai cru voir un 'ro minet !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

ET été comme hiver la terre tourne autour du SOLEIL


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

du soleil tous les jours mois j'en veux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

VEUX-tu soleil, du miel, alors appareille, envolons-nous vers le ciel, découvrir des monts et MERVEILLES


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

Emerveillé par tant de talent, j'en ai renversé mes harengs !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2002)

HARENG ,  sort !  dit la pute a son MAC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

Ma quenouille vaut bien ta quenelle, vieux brigand !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (8 Octobre 2002)

BRIE, GAMbas, les deux ingrédients essentiels pour préparer les "gambas au brie", une spécialité de ch'sais pas OÙ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

Oublie les gambas et prend plutôt un chat... C'est bien meilleur ! Pas trop vieux le chat quand même...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (8 Octobre 2002)

QUAND MES MEringues aux insectes des bois seront refroidies, je te ferai GOÛTER /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

Égoutte-les bien avant de les présenter à table ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (9 Octobre 2002)

bleu, qu'il etait le gérard quand on lui à mis des glaçons dans son ricard


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

Rika Zarai elle meme n'en reviendrai pas


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Pas possible !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  Mais de qui se moquent-ils ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

Ils finiront par nous faire manger des topinambours
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## maousse (9 Octobre 2002)

embourgoisé, embourgeoisé, je suis pas sûr, juste un peu plus riche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2002)

RICHESSE des étoiles filantes, rareté des pierres lunaires, alignement des PLANÈTES


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Plat... Net... Sans bavure... ça nous changera de la Suisse !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2002)

Y Serait temps d'aller espionner les RUSSES

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Rustiques et trop sauvages pour mes papilles gustatives ces moules-mayonnaise... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2002)

MAYONNAISE sur ton équipement, peut-être un mauvais présage,
mais attention Je vois l'horizon de la Terre. Une auréole magnifique. D'abord un arc-en-ciel qui part de la surface même de la Terre et qui passe dessous. C'est très beau. Tout cela par le hublot de droite. Je vois des étoiles; dans le "Vzor", je vois comment elles passent. C'est un très beau spectacle. Le vol se poursuit dans l'ombre de la Terre. A présent dans le hublot de droite, j'observe une étoile. Elle passe de gauche à droite dans le hublot. Elle a filé, la petite étoile. Elle s'en va, elle s'en VA

[Yuri Gagarin, 12 avril 1961/10h06]


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Va-t-on enfin réussir à décoller ? Qui est-ce qui a les clés ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2002)

CLÉ en-dessous du paillason de la cabine centrale, c'est parti : 
Clé sur "départ"
Degré préliminaire... intermédiaire... principal. DECOLLAGE


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2002)

des collages comme ceux de mon enfance
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Ceux de mon enfance n'avaient pas encore tous ces gadgets inutiles, on préféraient de loin les billes !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2002)

LES BIères!!!! où sont les bières que j'ai acheter hier!!!!/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH les voilà, je vais pouvoir tremper mes CROISSANTS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Sans doute la meilleure chose à faire pour bien commencer la journée... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (10 Octobre 2002)

N'est-il pas vrai que le Hachish rend les gens heureux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Octobre 2002)

Heureux, je serais quand décidé de remplir un peu plus les wagons nous aurons
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## bouilla (10 Octobre 2002)

*aurons* nous la chance de voir ce train arriver enfin a *destination*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

DESTINATION ? Mais laquelle je met le cap sur MARS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

Marsupilami


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

AMITIÉS à tous les MEXICAINS


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2002)

Qu'un de vous fasse le moindre geste et je fais tout pêter ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

TES amandes sont craquantes, tu sens la mangue, je t'ai toujours dit que tu étais charmante, mais sois prête, un jour peut-être tu regrettera de m'avoir dit : _Non, désolée, je suis MARIÉE_

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2002)

Ma "rillettes" est aux anges ce soir ... C'est bientôt la plein-lune !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

L'UNivers est remplie de funambules qui traversent le pont invisible de la Terre à la Lune; un pas de coté et c'est la chute dans un trou NOIR


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2002)

Noireaude ou pas, les vaches sont sympathiques !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

SYMPATHIQUE et unique comme un trèfle à quatre FEUILLES


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2002)

Feuillettes-y pas trop l'orteille, ça le grise et il titube ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

HUBert, était devenu vert et Jennifer cherchait toujours à plaire, mais Laurent n'était pas venu à temps pour rencontrer René et Sylvie qui n'avaient plus ENVIE


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2002)

N.A.S.A. a dit:
			
		

> * HUBert, était devenu vert et Jennifer cherchait toujours à plaire, mais Laurent n'était pas venu à temps pour rencontrer René et Sylvie qui n'avaient plus ENVIE  *



envie ça me rappelle Belmondo dans Pierrot le fou : "j'étais en vie, j'avais en vie", Godard God art l'art de dieu


----------



## tomtom (10 Octobre 2002)

L'ART ?
DE DIEU, j'y comprend rien bon sang, y font des gribouillages que même la p'tite de l'Yvette, elle en f'rait autant!
J'men va tremper la queue d'mes vaches dans la peintures, elles f'ront aussi de l'art, dedieu! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Comment? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif Y'en a dèjà un qui l'a fait avec son ane? Quand j'vous dit qu'c'est n'importe quoi! Autant chier par terre tien.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif
Ah c'est fait aussi?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif de l'art comment? CONCEPTUEL.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *CONCEPTUEL.         *



Conceptuel mon cul eut dit Zazie ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2002)

ZAZIE qui l'a comme une bouche de METRO /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2002)

Met trop de rouge à lèvres madame arico...ça bave un peu sur la blouse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2002)

BLOUSE, j'ai le blues de ma vie
tu le comprend cheri
j'avais une quequette
c'est plus qu'une ALLUMETTE

quel talent ce poete  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2002)

Une allumette et tout explosera, quéquette ou pas quéquette, quand on a le feu au derrière, faut prévenir les pompiers ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2002)

On piétine un peu là ! Faudrait voir à faire le plein de gazoil ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (13 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* On piétine un peu là ! Faudrait voir à faire le plein de gazoil ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

GAZOIL ,ce produit qui allumé dans la culasse;explose,transformant cette energie en puissance moteur,les autoritées savent que ce moyen de locomotion est essentielle a la vie de l'économie,par contre ce qui est essentielle a la vie du PAF ce n'est pas la television,c'est tout simplement une pillule de viagra,qui provoquant une reaction sanguine,amene celui ci a ebbulition et temperature adequoite pour le COIT
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
derniere intervention a la sorbonne du professeur  arico !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2002)

Le coït de l'opposum ne saurait supporter une telle supercherie, même travesti en marmotte !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2002)

MOTTE de beurre et tranches de Gouda, y'a plus grand chose dans mon FRIGO


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2002)

Frigo pour quoi faire ? Des bébés éprouvettes ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (13 Octobre 2002)

C'est prouvé scientifiquement que les bébés ne survivront pas à l'épreuve
_(d'accord c'est pas trop ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif )_


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2002)

Épreuve du postage sur le train ce dimanche 13 octobre 2002 : kamkil - zéro pointé !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (14 Octobre 2002)

Point de beau post en vue. Faut que je mette un timbre plus cher alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif Alors 'tanplan tu tire ou tu pointe?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Point de beau post en vue. Faut que je mette un timbre plus cher alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif Alors 'tanplan tu tire ou tu pointe?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

pointe de stylo bic que j'enfonce dans l'oeil de Kamkil qui est surement trop myope pour arriver à) lire ce qu'écrivent les autres pour nous faire un train convenable, ma gomme est prête à s'user sur tes posts. tes petits posts qui sont pour toi une manière de crier que tu existes. mais au fond, nous, on le sait que t'existe et si tu continues à poster à tort et à travers, ça va nous ennuyer et après on s'en foutra que t'existe ou pas.


----------



## kamkil (14 Octobre 2002)

[c'est moi qui poste avant toi, na] /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2002)

pas gentil (surtout qu'ajourd'hui, il a fait un effort en nous sortant le mot *oxymore* qu'il a appris en cours de français cette semaine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif ). Louables efforts.


----------



## kamkil (14 Octobre 2002)

L'effort de poster correct (enfin si on veut /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif ) j'avais fait mais le zara plus rapide à répondre que le kamkil n'a pas été et rapidement mon beau post a modifié. Effectivement c'est une des seules figures de style qu'il doit me rester de l'année dernière mais faut bien tenter de placer quelques mots savant, hein /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * mais faut bien tenter de placer quelques mots savant, hein /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Heine Henri, ah quel beau poête que celui-là  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2002)

La cucaracha, la cucaracha... Quoi la cucaracha ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2002)

Achat groupé pour une femme de ménage qui n'a pas peur de VOLER


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2002)

N.A.S.A. a dit:
			
		

> * Achat groupé pour une femme de ménage qui n'a pas peur de VOLER  *



volet mal fermé par lequel passa le voleur pour récupérer mes chaussettes !


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2002)

Pour récupérer mes chaussettes, faudra pas trop compter sur Little-Scarabée, il en fait des bonnets pour cornes de vaches ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (14 Octobre 2002)

VACHE folle ou boeuf charolais c'est difficile a reconnaitre dans la DAUBE
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2002)

L'ado besogne sous les draps ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2002)

RAt dans l'espace, tirez la chasse

_(ancien proverbe tchèque)_


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2002)

La chasse au mackie ouvre le 2 novembre... Pensez à apporter vos caoutchoucs ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (16 Octobre 2002)

CAOUTCHOUC a la fraise ou a la vanille elles ADORENT

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (16 Octobre 2002)

D'or en argent la vaisselle exhalte notre GASTRONOMIE
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2002)

Astronomie... Astronomie...Est-ce que j'ai une tête d'astronomie ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (16 Octobre 2002)

ASTRONOMIE ,science principale,s'appliquant spécialement aux planétes,podologie ,science bête comme ses PIEDS

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2002)

Ses pieds puants l'arico devrait les laver de temps en temps !!

[hors wagonets]on est pas à l'hospice ici[hors wagonets]  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2002)

[ Pierro, mon ami Pierro, où as-tu mis ta plume ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ] 

Tant qu'à faire, on pourrait aussi préparer une fondue ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

Ils font du ski avant de manger un plat chuiche?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (17 Octobre 2002)

CHEmin faisant, nous rencontrâmes un MAGICIEN


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Magie si indolore que le lapin ne s'est même pas aperçu qu'il passait à la casserole !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



_(kamkil, tu respectes plus rien !!)_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

-CE RÔLE de Serial Killer...
-Quoi ?
-Serial Killer...
-Comment ?
-Cérialle quileur...
-Ah ! un Serial KILLER


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Qui leur tricotera des chaussettes maintenant ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

Maintenant il nous faut partir en CROISIERE
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Partir en croisière ?! Pour s'amuser ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

S'amuser est le propre de l'homme (pas de la femme, hein /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Un gros zéro encore pour toi sur ton carnet... Au prochain, t'es viré ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (17 Octobre 2002)

VIRER mon poing sur la coquille d'un scarabée gluant et VERT     /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Verre en plastique ou bol en terre cuite, de toute façon on s'en moque, sous l'arbre, on boit le bissap bien frais !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (18 Octobre 2002)

Bien frais, qui veut du coca bien frais qui sort du congélateur? 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (18 Octobre 2002)

Heure de PARTIR


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Par tir au flanc, qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (18 Octobre 2002)

EXACTEMENT face a la mer,comme le poete de séte,je veux finir sur une terre bercé par l'ocean,terre de mes aieuls,au son des cornemuses et BINIOUS
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* EXACTEMENT face a la mer,comme le poete de séte,je veux finir sur une terre bercé par l'ocean,terre de mes aieuls,au son des cornemuses et BINIOUS
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

BI NIOUS t'attendions à cette nuit celtique interminable, mon cher pépito AricoVerde!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

-------------------------------
oupsy decidela... hihihi©


----------



## iSimon (19 Octobre 2002)

VERS DES montagnes sans SOMMET


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* EXACTEMENT face a la mer,comme le poete de séte,je veux finir sur une terre bercé par l'ocean,terre de mes aieuls,au son des cornemuses et BINIOUS
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

le poéte aricosec vient de sortir l'Amiral du COMA...
c chez moi ton bazar...et avant de claquer viens-y boire 1 coup de Lambic!
Madoué!
tu vois me revoili me revoila... fais moi des posts avec des bateaux pas avec des wagonnets! c trop terrien et tu pense au pire!

Kenavo ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ...et don't forget= 20 car je les vaux bien!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * VERS DES montagnes sans SOMMET  *


SOT MAIS pas si BÊTE


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

Bétadine dermique (10% - solution pour application locale - Polyvidone iodée), et si ça suffit pas, il reste le four à gaz !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2002)

Azraël poste pas dans le train?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (19 Octobre 2002)

TRAIN ou pas train,le facteur risque de recevoir mon pied ailleurs si il ne me livre pas mon COLIS
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

Qu'au lit, tu ronfles, soit, mais en lichant ta soupe, ça fait désordre ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (20 Octobre 2002)

Désordre et chaos règnent sur ces forums
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

Faux rhum dans le bissap !! Et pourquoi pas de la limonade ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2002)

NADA, niet, nichts NON, NON et NON !


----------



## kamkil (20 Octobre 2002)

_Non comme qui dirait Manon_


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2002)

Nom d'une pipe en terre !! Ils seront bientôt à portée de fusil !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (21 Octobre 2002)

Si fusil de chasse pour lapins innocents tuer utilisé tu as méchant tu es
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
_Yoda the retour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif _


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2002)

Tu es en train de faire tes devoirs, j'espère, parce qu'on comprend de moins en moins ce que tu essaies d'écrire... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (21 Octobre 2002)

Rire encore et encore il me faut et faut aussi que j'arrête de me prendre pour un Jedi
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2002)

Jeudi ? Et pourquoi pas tout de suite !! Il serait temps de t'y mettre !! D'ailleurs, ce matin, intérogation... Sortez vos cahiers de géo et vos crayons de couleurs !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (21 Octobre 2002)

COULEUR grise est celle du ciel,maussade est le temps,mais rouge est mon verre emplit de clos vougeot du TERROIR

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (22 Octobre 2002)

Terreur! Interro de philo ce matin
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (22 Octobre 2002)

CE MATT TINT un propos plutôt DÉCALLÉ


----------



## aricosec (22 Octobre 2002)

DES CALLES et votre voiture ne descendra pas la PENTE


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (23 Octobre 2002)

Pantagruel n'aura pas fait mieux!
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Octobre 2002)

MIEUX que l'ancien train ? je pense que nous manquons de MOTIVATION


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2002)

MOTIVATION,je l'avais ce jour ou tu etais de blanc vetu ma biche,mais maintenant(tes bas tombant sur tes chaussures,et ton peignoir mal fermé.(sic))
et tes bigoudis quelle ALLURE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2002)

ALLURE très lente vous avez besoin d'aide où vous n'êtes plus motivés par la conqûete de l'OUEST


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2002)

OUEST sauvage où les vaches regardent passer les soucoupes VOLANTES


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2002)

VOLANTES mais pas râlantes les petits hommes et femmes de la soucoupe allèrent manger au McDo, ils ont tout cassé et sont allés chez Burger King, ils ont tout cassé et sont allés à Cupertino, là ils n'ont rien cassé mais ils ont dit :
 hoid778 ºîîÏKLOI 45 YTFVSVÍÎ&amp;4lop *

* traduction : à part la bouffe ils ont une sacré avance technologique sur cette planète.

ils repartirent en emportant avec eux un iPod mais ils ont oublié le câble pour le charger ils REVIENDRONT


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2002)

REVIENDRONT-ils les hommes du premier train pour faire avancer les wagonnets avant qu'ils ne se soient trompés d'aiguillage et se retrouve sur la voie de garage dans le BAR


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2002)

_[ah ! Vous vouliez nous pièger, tout ça c'est un coup de la CIA, et bien à la NASA sachez qu'on fait du backup, nous !]_

ARRivé à la fin de l'après-midi, la rage au ventre, à cause d'une journée, aussi lassante qu'une journée à nettoyer les téléscopes, nous sortirent de nos locaux du batiment SCI 4 - LUNAR SEARCH. La nuit était tombée, un vent glacial passait rapidement sur notre visage. Tout d'un coup nous entendirent un bruit sourd et on aperçu comme une sorte de grand éclair tombé du ciel, devant nous.
Nous étions six, deux hommes, quatre femmes. On s'approchait de l'endroit où l'éclair était "tombé".
Et là on les a vu. Ceux qu'on appellait les petits hommes vert, les extra-terrestre, les êtres venus d'ailleurs.
Comme on connaissait l'histoire d'avant qui ressemblait plus à une "légende" (voir plus haut avec l'iPod), on s'est dit ça y est ils ont vidé la batterie.

On était là sur du gazon mouillé, en face de quatre bipèdes grand, mince et qui ne nous ressemblaient pas du tout. Ils n'avaient pas de cou ni de nez ni d'oreilles (mais deux trous), et ils semblait qu'ils n'avaient pas de cheveux. Ou alors c'était la coupe à la mode chez eux. Leurs petits yeux noirs et leur petite bouche sans lèvres étaient les seuls éléments de leur visage qui nous ressemblait un peu. Leur soucoupe volante, derrière eux, n'était pas en très bon état mais ça devait leur suffir.
On savait pas quoi faire, ils ont fait le premier pas, nous ont tendus l'iPod, personne ne bougeait, je l'ai pris, il restait encore une barre pour la batterie mais la lumière qui éclairait l'écran était faible.
Il y avait affiché une chanson de Moby.
Moby ? Mais ils connaissaient Moby chez eux ?
Alors là je me suis fait une raison bien plus logique, c'était sûrement les chansons qui étaient déjà dessus quand ils l'ont "emprunté" dans les locaux d'Apple.
Joe, l'autre gars du groupe m'a dit on devrait peut-être leur charger le balladeur. J'ai dit Ok mais c'est pas ça, dans 10 heures ils reviendront, ça sert à rien.
Alors Maggie à proposé un truc du tonnerre. On va leur installé un mini-panneau solaire sur leur iPod.
Direction le batiment AFF - TECH OPS pour chercher les pièces.
Tout le groupe me suivait, les E.T. aussi, d'ailleurs en passant ils n'était pas très habillé, juste une sorte de combinaison grise clair très brillante, ils ne semblait pas avoir autant froid que nous.
On s'est mis dans une salle, à l'abri des derniers scientifiques qui étaient encore là.
Heureusement que la plupart étaient déjà partis comment est-ce qu'on aurait pu se promener avec des E.T. à coté de nous ?
Trois quart d'heure plus tard, l'appareil-prototype était fini.
Un branchement rapide de la cellule solaire sur la batterie, quelques trous pour serrer ça et le tour était joué.
Il va falloir tester ça. Mais il fait nuit ici. Nos compagnons de l'univers était là à nous observer mais on savait quoi leur dire; ils ne parlent pas la même "langue" que nous.
Maggie c'était donc décidé, à leur expliquer, façon langue des signes et avec quelques paroles peut-être compréhensive pour eux.
Après cinq petites minutes ils se mirent à parler mais difficile pour nous de comprendre.
Les experts en la matière n'étaient plus là et ils les auraient sûrement fait enfermer dans des caissons sécurisés pour des expériences que même un être humain ne peut supporter.
Néanmoins ils ont compris; enfin c'est ce qu'on avait pensé.
On a quand même pris un cable firewire et charger l'ipod pendant une heure.
Pendant cette heure qui m'a paru une éternité on a réfléchi ensemble, discuter entre nous de ces êtres venus d'ailleurs et eux, les petits ET, ben ils se sont endormis
C'était marrant de voir des êtres venus d'une autre planète dormir un peu comme nous. Nous faisions maintenant partis du cercle très fermé de ce qui ont vus "d'autres habitants" de notre galaxie.
On savait maintenant que cette espèce qui n'aimais pas notre nourriture était de grand fan de musique.
Après le chargement de l'appareil on reprit le chemin de la soucoupe.
Là ils nous ont donné à chacun une pièce dorée et carré de cinq centimètres de coté environ, avec quatre lignes de symboles bizzare.
Quelques minutes après leur départ on s'est dit que ça devait sûrement être leurs noms à chacun d'entre eux. Un peu comme une carte de visite.
La soucoupe avait refermée ses portes et s'envola directement à la verticale vers les cieux. Avec pratiquement le même éclair que quand ils étaient venus.
Après ces intstants merveilleux on s'est regardé, on a rigolé puis on a promis de garder ça rien que pour nous.

10:06 AM. La nuit m'a semblé courte et longue avec un sacré mal de tête aussi.
Après avoir fait un tour dans la salle de bains je me suis regardé dans la glace et vraiment j'ai cru que ce n'était qu'un rêve de mon imagination sans limites.
Je me suis habillé; ma femme, Alyson, venait de rentrer de faire les courses.
Elle m'a demandé si ça allait mais je ne lui ai pas répondu, je savais pas pourquoi ?
Enfin il fallait que j'oublie ce rêve d'ingénieur de la NASA.
Je suis allé chercher le journal dehors, il pleuvait.
J'ai pris mon petit déjeuner et en regardant par la fenêtre j'apercevais des éclairs. L'orage était proche.
Je m'approcha de la fenêtre et regarda dehors ces longues trainées de lumière.
Ma femme me demanda si j'ai du linge sale, je lui ai répondu :
&lt;&lt; Et si en fait chaque éclair dans le ciel était l'arrivée ou le départ de soucoupes d'extra-terrestres. &gt;&gt;
Elle me regarda d'un air bizzare, et m'a répondu :
&lt;&lt; Un conseil arrête de regarder X-Files Tu as du linge sale ? &gt;&gt;
Je me suis à nouveau assis pour finir mes céréales et mon bacon.
Oui s'en était fini de l'agent Doggett et Reyes.
C'est dingue comme un rêve peut vous prendre la tête.
Les enfants étaient revenus de leur match de baseball.
Comme il s'était arrêter de pleuvoir je me suis mis à jouer avec eux au basket dehors devant le garage.
Alyson sortit dehors avec mon pantalon, et me dit :
&lt;&lt; Chris, ce truc doré que t'avais dans la poche, tu le gardes ? &gt;&gt;
Je l'ai regardé, tout m'a semblé tellement bizzare à ce moment là dans le panier trois points c'était pas un rêve

_* To be continued *_
_* A suivre *_


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2002)

REVE !oh le joli REVE

grarf ! grarf !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

Réveil matin en panne...? L'a plus de pile le train ?
Les caténaires sont encore salés ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2002)

Salés et acres sont certains posts dans ces environs  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Novembre 2002)

Virons de bord et reprenons un peu de vitesse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## aricosec (7 Novembre 2002)

VITESSE que nous avons perdue comme l'humour du DEPART
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

DEPART vers de nouveaux horizons colorés, suivez le GUIDE...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Novembre 2002)

Le guide ne va-t-il pas encore une fois à un feu d'artifice final? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (7 Novembre 2002)

FINAL itée de ce jeu c'est de mettre un mot derriere l'autre et de recommencer jusqu'a la fin des TEMPS
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (7 Novembre 2002)

TEMPS mort, cinq minutes de pause, et on RECOMMENCE


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Recommencer? Bin elle est vraiment pas au point votre technique les gars


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

...gars cela ne tienne ! Allons-y !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

oups! triple...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

post, sorry!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Yes! On vous y attend tous dans la joie et la bonne humeur avec notre Sorcier du dimanche sans manche sous le baobab ! Prenez, la liane en dessous, c'est le chemin le plus COURT


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2002)

COURT de rattrapage en sorcellerie sous le baobab GEANT


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Geant vert au secours! Vient nous aider à faire pousser le train!


----------



## kamkil (21 Novembre 2002)

Le train-train n'avance pas tout seul!! Au charbon et remettons en service cette loc-let-motiv rouillisante!


----------

